# Your Favorite Wax?



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Whats your Favourite Wax to use on your car and your best photo of the results? :detailer:

Mine is personally Collinite 915 or 476 but im very tempted to buy some AG HD Wax


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dodo juice diamond white, or hard candy. Don't like 476 in the slightest.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Either 
Autobrite Black Magic or
Autoglym HD


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

havent used many waxes although tried vics red concours the other week and was very impressed with look and ease of use. Also dodo purple haze gave the car a nice look, different to the vics and something which i never believed waxes did, I use to believe they were all as good as each other ! lol


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Erm,Probably nattys blue.
Not the longest lasting but really easy to use.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Vics Concours for me, really easy to use and gives a nice wet look.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Poorboy's World Natty's paste waxes


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Glasur:thumb:


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Meguiars #16 Always doe sit for me. Easy application on and easy to buff off. I always get a great result with my inferno coloured Megane


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

It terms of use, anything from the Dodo range.
In terms of finish, Best of Show hands down.
In terms of longevity, 476s baby!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Victoria concours&zymol atlantique are my two favs.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Concours 
Dodo Juice Supernatural 
RaceGlaze 55


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

My current favourite waxes is Victoria concours red and most of Dodo Juice range


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

From what I have used, Dodo Juice SNH. Easy to apply and buff off and it has the looks and durability. At the moment, I have Bilt Hamber Auto Balm, DJ Light Fantastic, DJ SNH and AF Tough Coat on different areas of my car. Granted SNH, Auto Balm and Tough Coat are sealants/hybrids but the protection is already rolling off with Light Fantastic (although it did look great when first applied), Auto Balm is a tricky one because it's not a strong beader anyway but I didn't think it looked the best on silver, Tough Coat is doing ok and does look good. SNH on the other hand still looks good and is still beading as strong as the day it was applied 3 weeks on.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Bilt Hamber - finis wax.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Zymol Destiny, Vics Red and SV Shield have been my stand out performers so far.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

ease of use and all round AG HD wax but the best i find is Raceglaze Black label (its my bro's and he doesnt know i use it :lol


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

celeste v2


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

horned yo said:


> ease of use and all round AG HD wax but the best i find is Raceglaze Black label (its my bro's and *he doesnt know i use it* :lol


unless of course he frequents this forum.....:wall:

:lol:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

alxg said:


> unless of course he frequents this forum.....:wall:
> 
> :lol:


Touche :lol:


----------



## calinsanchez (Apr 6, 2010)

Scholl Concepts Vintage.


----------



## sam 95 (May 2, 2011)

Bouncers 22 
Naviwax ultimate 
Dodo supernatural


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

915 or R222 For some wet look bling for the car in my avatar, (I don't 'do' expensive waxes).
For the dailys it's sealants all the way.


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

Raceglaze's 55 - for dark colored cars. 
Swissvax Shield - for longevity
Zymol Glasur - for light coloured cars.

Well.. that's how I use them. They're all good.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Glasur, Desire & Spirit

Got a good supply of waxes some of which I haven't even tried yet :lol:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Vics Red for summer and Megs 16 for winter


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Zymol Glasur


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

Glasur
Bilt Hamber Finis Wax
Naviwax Dark
AGHD


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Glasur worth every penny


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

for many yrs has been colly 915, gives me the depth of shine and is mega durable. wont be changing anytime soon i tell thee


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

476 is a great performing wax, you know your car is in safe hands with this wax, it's durability is high up the scales, but on Black metallic paint I find it mutes the flakes from the paint, but in winter, it's a high performing wax, plus mer hybrid as well; both very underrated in my books.


----------



## jimbokeenlyside (May 10, 2011)

Chemical Guys 50/50 whoops ass. IMO:car:


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

For me its Glasur every time.....


----------



## SVT (Jun 14, 2009)

My fav is :


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

CCC Fury. Really simple to use, and fantastic results :thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Optimum Car Wax
Desire


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Currently its desire, glasurs also up there and on a budget its got to be vics concours


----------



## paulzie1979 (Apr 4, 2012)

Collinite 915 for me!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Natty's Red for me  
got a few new ones to try out so it could be knocked from my top spot.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Glasur, Raceglaze 55 and Vics Concours Red for me.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

My all time favorite is Vic's Concours. Still the benchmark. :thumb:

I'm loving my Swissvax waxes at the moment though, and I still got some others in my collection I've yet to try.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

My Bespoke blend of Mitchell and King wax for me


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Dodo juice rainforest rub and purple haze


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

tom-225 said:


> My Bespoke blend of Mitchell and King wax for me


NICE!!! :argie:

What did you go for out of interest?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> My all time favorite is Vic's Concours. Still the benchmark. :thumb:
> 
> I'm loving my Swissvax waxes at the moment though, and I still got some others in my collection I've yet to try.


What kind of durability you can expect it for summer? Does it work well together with Amigo or is it better to bare paint?

Is it tricky to use? How many cars you can make with one bot?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

From what i have, or have used i would say Supernatrual for looks, and 476s for longevity.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> What kind of durability you can expect it for summer? Does it work well together with Amigo or is it better to bare paint?
> 
> Is it tricky to use? How many cars you can make with one bot?


Amigo plays nice with everything else. :thumb:

With Vic's, I tend to stick to oil glazes like Megs #7 for 100% maximum looks. my cars are dark coloured though. On light coloured cars, the Amigo tends to get used every time!

A recommended 3oz for £20 Vics red pot will last you a year or two very easily, depending on how often you use it. You'll get 20-30 coats out of a pot, and I get a few months out of 2-3 coats easily....

It's very easy to use, it's very oily and spreads easily. You don't have to wait long, just wax a panel or two, then buff to a brilliant dark and deep, oily wet shine. :thumb:


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> NICE!!! :argie:
> 
> What did you go for out of interest?


Its totally bespoke to me


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

in terms of longtivity ease of use and look always got to be autosmart wax


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

I've just started using Chemical Guys XXX wax, very pleased for £13.00:thumb:

Gives a lovely wet look and beads well.

Not sure on durabilty yet but TBH not too bothered as it is so cheap and easy to use


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

AF desire for me out of what i've tried.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry no pics but currently it's Britemax vantage or supernatural hybrid for me.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Autosmart Wax or 845 for me


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone use Auto Glym HD Wax and have pictures of what it comes up like?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Ian2k said:


> Anyone use Auto Glym HD Wax and have pictures of what it comes up like?


Loads use it on here mate with good results


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

For silver:

Naviwax Ultimate
Colli 845
AB Addiction
DJ Juiced Edition

For Black:

DJ Purple Haze
Vics Red
AS WAX
DJ SNH


I LOVE WAX :argie:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

What about for a red car?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Vics concours:thumb:


----------



## tinka (Jun 19, 2007)

Vics concours for me too, used it today for the first time, much better than HD wax in terms of finish and use, I just could'nt get on with it, Vics concours reminds me of Swissvax Onyx I used a few years ago, very similar in looks and use. Now my most fav wax.


----------



## WAXOFF (May 13, 2012)

915 for me also. Have used it for years. However I recently bought Barrier Reef from Surf City Garage. I got it at Walmart. It is so easy to put on and take right back off. I will stiil use 915 for winter. Nothing beads like it.


----------



## whitemerc (Jun 9, 2012)

Any recommendation for a white car ?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Sealants.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Used valentines Road and Track today and this gives a very nice finish, cleaned the car after all that poxy sahara sand left it looking like a Sandpit..









FK1000p gos on the bonnet as usual...









other waxes i use are 476 and fk2685

Kev


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

At the moment Auto Finesse Desire .


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

Race glaze black label I couldn't really afford it but I am so glad I did.Fun to apply, beautiful to look at.:wave:


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

Only ever used two;

P21s and Dodo Supernatural

Both are great, hmm lots of mentions for Vics Red... I think that may go well on my black car, is it as good as P21s and Supernatural?


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart wax so easy to use and long lasting wax looks lovely (shiny shiny)


----------



## rsblue (May 8, 2011)

jimbokeenlyside said:


> Chemical Guys 50/50 whoops ass. IMO:car:


I agree , got to be the most underated, un-talked about wax on here!!!!


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

Current one ive been using is collinite 476. Lasts ages and looks just as good as any high dollar wax IMO. One before that (and still a fav) is Vics Chaos


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Babalu826 said:


> Current one ive been using is collinite 476. Lasts ages and looks just as good as any high dollar wax IMO. One before that (and still a fav) is Vics Chaos


Not knocking 476 its a great wax,but its no glasur or desire by any stretch of the imagination


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

Started to use autobrite black magic very pleased with the results.

sent from my sansung galaxy using tapatalk 2


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

msb said:


> Not knocking 476 its a great wax,but its no glasur or desire by any stretch of the imagination


I meant it as on my car which is white. I have glasur too but I can't tell a diff. Now on a red car or darker color would show the diff better. And I want spirit badly, desire also


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

rsblue said:


> I agree , got to be the most underated, un-talked about wax on here!!!!


Hated it, sold it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

SootyNicko said:


> Only ever used two;
> 
> P21s and Dodo Supernatural
> 
> Both are great, hmm lots of mentions for Vics Red... I think that may go well on my black car, is it as good as P21s and Supernatural?


no, not as good.... It's better! 

Depends what look you like. P21S is nice and very wet, but has a reflective silvery shimmer to it. Supernatural very neutral, great clarity, ok gloss. Vic's concours looks dark, deep, very wet looking. Quite good durability too. Extremely nice on black if you like the dark liquid inky black look! :argie:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Babalu826 said:


> I meant it as on my car which is white. I have glasur too but I can't tell a diff. Now on a red car or darker color would show the diff better. And I want spirit badly, desire also


On the light coloured cars i've done glasur has to be one of the best, also got great results using spirit as well:thumb:
With regards to desire only used it on my dark metallic blue car and in all honesty i won't be putting it on anyone else is car its mine all mine:devil:


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> Vic's concours looks dark, deep, very wet looking. Quite good durability too. Extremely nice on black if you like the dark liquid inky black look! :argie:


Is the car in your avatar wearing Vic's Concours? Have you got any bigger pictures? What sort of durability do you get?


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

Victoria Concours for me. Managed to put another layer on sunday :argie:

Others are Victoria Collectors and Bilt Hamber Finis Wax :thumb:


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

RenaultSport Clio 197 wearing a single coat of Raceglaze 55, with Zaino Z6 to finish :


DSC_0086 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

And some beading :


DSC_0158 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

Time to strip the RG55 and try the Valentines Concours wax that has sat unopened for nearly 2 years.


----------



## sparky 66 (Mar 24, 2010)

imho can't beat harly wax easy on easy off !! not bad longevity very underestimated wax :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

SootyNicko said:


> Is the car in your avatar wearing Vic's Concours? Have you got any bigger pictures? What sort of durability do you get?


That one is Swissvax Reflexus, the Vic's looks a bit wetter in comparison. I got some pics with the Lex wearing Vic's here somewhere, I'll post or you. 

I find the Vic's will last me a few months on the paint before I feel I need to change it up. Vics QD will extend the life out as well, it won't change the look of the wax either, just maintain the nice looks. Highly recommended. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

This was Vic's concours over Meg's #7. Inky black, oily wet look. Hard to beat IMO. Both have very oily wet look and darken the paint.










This is SV Reflexus over SV Cleaner Fluid. Very nice look, deep and dark, but Reflexus looks more clean and crisp than oily wet compared to other SV and Vic's, very nice glow though. SV Mirage and SV Onyx are better for oily wet look, but not as much glow.










This is Naviwax Dark over Prima Amigo. Very nice inky black look, looks glassy wet. Both Navi and Amigo darken the paint, and look glassy wet on black. Nice pairing!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^ Got to owe to you, the reflections and the area, looks very nice and clean :thumb:


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Race glaze black label I couldn't really afford it but I am so glad I did.Fun to apply, beautiful to look at.:wave:


+1 for Black label.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Car looks stunning either way!


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Here's one of my favourites










Here it is on one of my last cars :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks lovely nortonski! Very nice!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

@Raven: Beautiful Lexus, Glossy Reflections!!! :thumb:
Have you tried Zaino? Think you'll get an even glassier look than with Reflexus.

@Nortonski: The Mini looks fantastic with Royale!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

skorpios said:


> @Raven: Beautiful Lexus, Glossy Reflections!!! :thumb:!


Thanks man! :thumb:
Not really a fan of the Zaino Z2 or Z5 to be honest, I prefer Menzerna Powerlock. Nice thick glassy look, not really plasticy bling if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking at getting some Victoria concours wax next how do you think this compares to Collinite 915? As I find 915 really durable.


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

nortonski said:


> Here's one of my favourites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So wet and shiny, i bet your very pleased with the results it gives


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Thanks man! :thumb:
> Not really a fan of the Zaino Z2 or Z5 to be honest, I prefer Menzerna Powerlock. Nice thick glassy look, not really plasticy bling if you know what I mean.


What was most durable compination in you car?
Amigo+Powerlock
Amigo+Naviwax Dark
Megz 7+Vics


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

sm81 said:


> What was most durable compination in you car?
> Amigo+Powerlock
> Amigo+Naviwax Dark
> Megz 7+Vics


I actually haven't had Powerlock on this car, but the Powerlock/Amigo combo is easily the most durable - in the way the looks won't drop off for months. The Naviwax lasted about 3 months, and the Vic's was about the same before looks started to go. The durability is still there, but if it doesn't look the best, I just change it! :thumb:

The 3 pics you see are the only 3 combos that has been on this car. It's not even a year old yet!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Thanks man! :thumb:
> Not really a fan of the Zaino Z2 or Z5 to be honest, I prefer Menzerna Powerlock. Nice thick glassy look, not really plasticy bling if you know what I mean.


Never even thought before about using Menz Powerlock! 
Maybe I should give it a try, since you speak so highly of it! :thumb:


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

-Raven- said:


> This was Vic's concours over Meg's #7. Inky black, oily wet look. Hard to beat IMO. Both have very oily wet look and darken the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has to be one of the best reflections shots off a black car ive ever seen! :doublesho


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Best wax to use on a Red Car?


----------



## Lewism3 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ditto. I was thinking exactly the same Ian!

Any thoughts on red??


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Glasur
Followed by Bouncer's 22


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Just tried my Zymol Vintage for the first time and it is amazing :argie: unfair to call it my favourite wax yet though as I haven't given it much having only used it once.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Valentines Road & Track for looks

Collie 845 for durability

SV Onyx for ease of use


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

What would you say is best for results between Collinite 915, 476 or 845?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Not alot in it imo, probably go with 845 as its alot easier going application wise


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

msb said:


> Not alot in it imo, probably go with 845 as its alot easier going application wise


May get some of this 845 then :thumb:


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

Nattys paste wax for me :detailer:


----------



## BobsRX8GT (Mar 27, 2012)

Pinnacle Sovereign Paste wax. A beauty wax so doesn't last long but the results are truly amazing. So deep and wet. Gives the black an almost satin look from an angle but the gloss and clarity is truly epic.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

as of 2 weeks ago my now favourite is vics concours


----------



## Brammer (Mar 9, 2012)

For me Poorboy's World Natty's paste is what i use - maybe not the best comparing to others on the market for the pro's but for me it's more than up to the top :thumb:


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

For me its gotta be dodo juice rainforest rub


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

vics concours good on silver


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Another one for a nice glossy shine? easy to apply and remove?


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Race Glaze 55 !!


----------



## Ian2k (Apr 13, 2009)

Ordered some more Meguiars foam applicator pads and i am going to apply Collinite 476 as its a double coat wax, ideal for winter to protect the car from all the salt and grit on the roads.


----------

